# Creamsicle French Toast



## kansasgirl (Sep 30, 2004)

This is wonderful for breakfast or even as a unique dessert.

Creamsicle French Toast
8 Eggs 
1/2 c Half and Half
1/3 c Orange juice 
1/4 c Orange liquor
1 ts Vanilla 
1 Loaf bread, cut into 1" slices (Brioche or Challah is best) 
1 block Cream cheese, cold, cut crosswise into slivers
Powdered sugar
Butter
Orange zest
Fresh whipping cream, whipped to stiff peaks

1.Beat together eggs, half and half, orange juice, orange liqueur, and vanilla.
2.Cut a pocket in slices of bread and insert a piece of cold cream cheese. Place bread slices in one layer in a large baking pan. 
3.Pour egg mixture over slices and allow to soak for 3-5 minutes on each side. Allow to rest in the fridge for 30 mins; turn bread slices occasionally.
4.Preheat electric skillet to 375F. Melt butter in skillet and add soaked bread slices, taking care not to crowd the pan. Cook toasts 3-5 minutes on each side or until golden brown. Add more butter to skillet if necessary. When finished cooking, remove to a wire rack and sprinkle with powdered sugar and orange zest. Serve with fresh whipped cream.


----------



## middie (Sep 30, 2004)

omg sounds to die for!!!
i love french toast as it is


----------



## Juliev (Oct 1, 2004)

yes it does sound good!.. I knew you'd like this middie.. lol


----------



## middie (Oct 1, 2004)

you knew correctly too lol


----------

